#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<HakanS> I need some advice about the LoCo Team Contact.
<UmmmYeah> hello???
<UmmmYeah> Ummm
<UmmmYeah> anyone there?
<UmmmYeah> I need help.
<UmmmYeah> Hehlow?
<UmmmYeah> ug
<UmmmYeah> ugh*
<HakanS> I need some advice about the job for LoCo Team Contact.
<YoBoY> HakanS: hi, advice ?
<HakanS> YoBoY: Hi. What's in a Team Contact's duties?
<YoBoY> he make the link with canonical, the loco council, the other loco teams. He receive the mails, respond to them, forward the global events, the calls (open week, dev week, translation, ...). He fill the demands for the live cds and other stuffs. And perhaps some other things...
<HakanS> And if he (or she) doesn´t do anything of that?
<HakanS> How to handle that?
<YoBoY> hum... ask him to leave the job to someone who have more time to take that in charge ^^"
<YoBoY> he can choose or your team can elect someone else after that.
<YoBoY> If nothing work, you can bring this case to the loco council
<HakanS> YoBoY: First I will call him. 
<HakanS> One more question. How do you handle off-topic discussions in your irc channel? It feels we have 90 percent off topic discussions in our channel.
<YoBoY> well... i'm not really  the right person to answer that, but the French team choose to have the #ubuntu-fr channel for support only, and another channel #ubuntu-fr-offtopic for offtopic discussions. We have also other chans for dedicated purpose (webdev, system administration, events organisation, ...) because the offtopic is also too active ^^"
<czajkowski> 0/c
<HakanS> YoBoY: Maybe it's a good idea for us to have a offtopic channel.
<YoBoY> how many people on your chan ?
<HakanS> Just now. 99 (but only 5-10 active).
<YoBoY> good, talk to you team, if a majority think the same, ask the ircop the autorisation to create the new offtopic chan
<HakanS> YoBoY: OK.
<HakanS> Time to go home.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<dholbach> nigelb, mhall119, cjohnston, did you get more mails about loco directory explosions?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, looks like we hit a db column limit
<mhall119> wait no....someone's trying to register as attending with 250000 guests :(
<dholbach> super
<mhall119> czajkowski: you having a big part and all of Ireland's invited?
<mhall119> s/part/party/
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye we're having one just for me and we had one last wee3k for canonical usually we have just 1 a month 
<mhall119> czajkowski: who's brining the 250 thousand guests?
<czajkowski> mhall119: ahhh that would be ebel 
<czajkowski> take it up with him
<czajkowski> he has an issue with the field 
<mhall119> dholbach: found the source of the bug, czajkowski will squash it
<mhall119> ;)
<czajkowski> not my fault my team is awesom we have lots of ubuntu hours
<dholbach> awesome
<nigelb> dholbach: I did
<mhall119> nigelb: too late, we've already got it solved
<mhall119> you can go back to bed
<nigelb> mhall119: Nah, packing
<mhall119> going on a trip?
<nigelb> heading back after a trip
<mhall119> ah
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/806005
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806005 in loco-directory "Error (as opposed to validation error) given if person enters more than 32,000 for 'number of guests' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<daker> Woo lol
<czajkowski> mhall119: see bug reported :)
<kim0> Hi folks
<kim0> I'm showing up as kim02 on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/egyptlocoteam/1055/detail/
<kim0> which I'm assuming is a bug
<nigelb> mhall119: Don't we have a cron for that? ^
<kim0> There's a cron for that
<kim0> :)
<nigelb> kim0: Yeah to merge your accounts )
<nigelb> :)
<kim0> nigelb: my accounts ? I only have one account
<kim0> kim02 is a non existent account
<nigelb> kim0: err, yeah. I meant "name" field
<kim0> so why is it wrong in the first place 
<kim0> duct taping cron around every problem :)
<nigelb> Its an openid thing
<kim0> so I should wait and it'd heal
<nigelb> kim0: Waiting for mhall119 to confirm. I don't know if the fix went in or not.
 * kim0 nods
<kim0> thanks man
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't think it's on a cron, no
<mhall119> nigelb: we can file an RT to have it run though
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, we were planning to have it run often or something?
<nigelb> kim0: my bad, its not a cron. We need to get it run manually
<kim0> hmm np then
<kim0> it's not a biggie
<mhall119> nigelb: no, because it takes a long time to run.  Plus it'll be obsolete once we get the new django-openid-auth
<mhall119> which reminds me, I need to talk to IS about that
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh good!
<nigelb> mhall119: Do oyu know what happened of the request for summit to get more info from SSO?
<mhall119> nope, what extra info were you wanting?
<nigelb> mhall119: I was wanting SSO to release full name
<mhall119> oh, ok
<nigelb> mhall119: That way we could have everyone's full name instead of just their ID.
<czajkowski> mhall119: to be fair nice bug to spot :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: ebel's?
<nigelb> That would help fix the "should use Full Name instead of Launchpad ID" bugs.
<mhall119> nigelb: ok
<mhall119> nigelb: did you file an RT?
<nigelb> mhall119: I begged you to file an RT
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> I failed
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye
<nigelb> mhall119: anthony wanted someone who "owned" summit to file the RT
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, as much as my inbox didn't like it
<mhall119> still, he could have stopped after hitting the limit the first time ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: you won it
<mhall119> own it
<mhall119> both, actually
<nigelb> mhall119: No, from Canonical.
<mhall119> nobody in Canonical owns it
<nigelb> mhall119: i.e. a stakeholder
<czajkowski> mhall119: how was he to know who'd get the error messages to be fair
<czajkowski> lessof the cranky that's mine or paultags area 
<nigelb> mhall119: what's the korean tracebacks though?
<mhall119> nigelb: unicode bug, I sumbitted an MP for it already
<mhall119> czajkowski: not being cranky, just being snarky
<czajkowski> less snark
<mhall119> nigelb: nobody in canonical wants a stake in it
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> capache 
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, I figured, but I wanted to check with you
<mhall119> czajkowski: okay, but only because I just poured my 3rd cup of coffee
<nigelb> mhall119: lol, I'll rephrase fruther.
<czajkowski> mhall119: i like you when you are you 
<nigelb> mhall119: someone with physical access to the machine is a stakeholder
 * mhall119 misses the irish accent
<mhall119> nigelb: ah, you got me there
<czajkowski> mhall119: skype me any time to rant to
<nigelb> mhall119: that's how achuni got me too
<nigelb> he said, get a stakeholder, "er, no stakeholder"
<mhall119> czajkowski: Irish accents make rants 43% better
<czajkowski> oh tune in next time i have an issue with vlc so
<nigelb> mhall119: About 83% of all statistics are made up on the spot
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> "Don't believe everything you hear on the internet" -- Abraham Lincoln
<nigelb> mhall119 / cjohnston: Web Team jam during UGJ?
<mhall119> yeah!
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> we can test the hybrid physical/virtual events feature
<nigelb> YES
<nigelb> (Wasn't that our original use-case?)
<mhall119> I think so, yeah
<nigelb> mhall119: We need to extend it to be 24 hours.
<nigelb> I can be around longer
<mhall119> nigelb: we can work past the end time you know
<nigelb> mhall119: as opposed to not being able to work at all lsat time...
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: I've discovered that its impoosible to work at a UGJ if you're the person organizing it
<nigelb> and the only people who come are looking for goodies :/
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1056/detail/
<paultag> nigelb: dude, bah
<paultag> nigelb: just spread out work, and make sure the team rocks
<nigelb> I'll join the florida loco temporarily for this
<paultag> nigelb: I get more work done during a GJ or any sort of J then anything else
<mhall119> nigelb: you can register as attending without being on the team
<nigelb> mhall119: I didn't mean technically, I meant y'know  join in terms of identify with
<mhall119> it's an open team
<nigelb> mhall119: I know what, 6 to 7 people on fl locoteam
<mhall119> I don't know, how many do you know?
<mhall119> I can think of 5
<nigelb> you, chris, andres, chris christafuli, michelle, dan
<mhall119> ah, dan, wasn't sure if you knew him
<mhall119> ok, 6
<nigelb> add jorge since he'll be in FL by then :D
<nigelb> Does Eliot fall under your loco?
<mhall119> once he moves down here, yeah
<mhall119> yes, he's in the LoCo
<nigelb> ok, one more
<nigelb> 8 -- not bad
<nigelb> probably competiting with california loco
<nigelb> *competing
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> how many people in the India loco do you know?
<nigelb> Not many :p
<paultag> how is the FL LoCo any bit LO to you nigelb 
<paultag> I mean ffs :)
<nigelb> paultag: haha
<mhall119> paultag: because he's on Florida time
<nigelb> ^^ that!
<paultag> nigelb: once you move to FL I'll change my mind about how stupid that is :)
<mhall119> how stupid what is?
<mhall119> EDT?
<paultag> mhall119: nigel being on a team 12 hours away from him, at best :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I know crashsystems too (briefly)
<mhall119> but once he moves to FL, he won't be 12 hours away
<paultag> that's what I'm saying mhall119 :)
<mhall119> paultag: I still don't get it :(
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, but he's in cali now too
<nigelb> mhall119: hah, 7 people on california team :P
<mhall119> I think half the cali team is former floridians
<paultag> jono?
<paultag> david wonderly?
<paultag> lyz?
<mhall119> I said half
<jono> hey paultag
<paultag> markt?
<paultag> jono: sorry for the ping, we were talking about ubuntu-us-ca :)
<paultag> jono: I was saying you were never flordia-ian :)
<jono> yup
<pleia2> it's not florida specifically, we steal from all loco teams :)
<jono> :-)
<paultag> pleia2: truth :)
<pleia2> almost had paultag!
<pleia2> ;)
<paultag> pleia2: I know!!!! So close :)
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> pleia2: how are you this fine morn?
<nigelb> pleia2: back from vacation?
<pleia2> paultag: good :) working working
<pleia2> nigelb: sadly
<nigelb> I hope you had loads of fun and rest :)
<paultag> pleia2: good stuff :)
<nigelb> pleia2: mhall119 just discovered I know about 8 people on his team and about 7 in cali loco :p
<paultag> I miss LoCoHiO
<pleia2> I hear Cheri is taking good care of it :)
<paultag> pleia2: she sure is
<paultag> I'm happy with the handoff, and I'm stoked about the new blood
<pleia2> poor pennsylvania saw a mass exodus the year I left (lost active people to Maine, Louisiana, California)
<paultag> pleia2: :'(
<paultag> pleia2: how is CA, if you don't mind me asking
<nigelb> I remember a comment from David at UDS when you talk about us-ca
<pleia2> paultag: practically perfect in every way :)
<paultag> pleia2: awesome, no more NorCal v SoCal ?
<nigelb> paultag: everyone accepts pleia2 as princess and bows down to her :P
 * nigelb ducks
<pleia2> paultag: it never was that really, just personalities, and a lot of people have backed down
<paultag> pleia2: that's really good to hear, ya'll have been doing a rock'n job :)
<pleia2> we are a pretty busy team :)
<paultag> :)
<pleia2> our reapproval app is almost done, but due to our history we have about 40 layers of bureaucracy to make sure everyone has a say and no one is the ruler
<pleia2> but it's ok :)
<paultag> pleia2: awesome. I can't wait for it! :)
<nigelb> pleia2: wow, great news from when you told me baout it at UDS :)
<pleia2> nigelb: bah, uds is for off band ranting, every team has troubles
<nigelb> pleia2: :)
<YoBoY> arg, forgot the team report last week :O
 * pleia2 needs to work on those too
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-06
<Virginia> Hello, I got a few problemos
<Virginia> Help?
<Virginia> isnt there anyone out there that could help me
<dscassel> Virginia: What's up?
<Virginia> I cant watch dvds on my computer since I downloaded ubuntu.
<mhall119> Virginia: what kind of DVDs?
<mhall119> you probably need to install the software needed to decode them
<mhall119> Virginia: I'd suggest joining the #ubuntu channel, where all the community support happens, someone there should be able to walk you through getting it setup
<Virginia> thanks.
<mhall119> no problem
<J2bv16> Hii
<J2bv16> I need help here
<J2bv16> If someone can :D
<dholbach> good morning
<sagaci> hi dholbach, are you able to look through a small merge request? https://code.launchpad.net/~jpickett/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntu-docs/fix-for-804855
<sagaci> sorry, wrong channel - should have posted in #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> sagaci, maybe somebody from the docs team can have a look at it?
<dholbach> the diff seems to be huge and has conflicts
<dholbach> Diff: 108214 lines (+106462/-0) 333 files modified (has conflicts)
<dholbach> and I'm a bit busy with other stuff right now, sorry :/
<sagaci> eh, maybe I screwed up, it's only a changelog entry and one character deletion from a help page
<sagaci> no worries
<sagaci> i'll do it again
<dholbach> sagaci, try asking mdke (he might not be online, but maybe he can review offline)
<sagaci> righteo then
<dholbach> :)
<airon90> HI you all! Could I have your attention please? :) I have a request for you about LoCo teams
<YoBoY> airon90: hi, and your request is... ?
<airon90> I'm one of the leader of ubuntu-eo and I'm doing some works in order to make ubuntu-eo a loco team. However LoCo team is for local groups and Esperanto is spoken worldwide (even if there were some micronations who tried to choose Esperanto as official language and even if Esperantists consider Esperantio (or Esperantujo) as a virtual nation). What do LoCo team leaders thank about?
<mhall119> airon90: language teams asking like loco-teams cause all kinds of headaches
<mhall119> s/asking/acting/
<airon90> mhall119: why do you think so?
<mhall119> airon90: because language teams don't have a "place" geographically
<mhall119> they are not "local" in a physical sense
<airon90> Not all languages teams don't have a place: italian dialects are spoken in mainly in Italy
<airon90> So there's no possibility to become a loco team...
<mhall119> true, and there is a team for Italy (the place)
<mhall119> airon90: I'm not on the loco-council, so I can't say for sure, but I don't think being a loco-team really what you want
<mhall119> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<mhall119> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> those are the folks you'll need to talk to about being a loco-team
<airon90> You told me that it is not possible! :) 
<airon90> However, thank you very much for your answer!
<mhall119> airon90: I don't have the authority to say it's not possible
<mhall119> I just said it causes headaches
<YoBoY> airon90: what type of "events", ressources,... your team want to have ?
<airon90> Ok, mhall119, thank you very much! :)
<airon90> YoBoy: Sincerely I don't know. We are a little community which wants just to be a part of Ubuntu community
<airon90> I don't think someone took part to an event. I only know that one member (another leader) works in Canonical but I don't know if he took part to an event
<airon90> However I received some days ago an email written by Daniel Holbach
<airon90> About Ubuntu Global Jam
<airon90> I just answered him telling that we aren't a loco team and we cannot meet in one place
<airon90> He answered me so: «[...] How about an Esperanto Translations Jam, where you meet online to discuss things. Would that work? It might also be worth talking to people in #ubuntu-locoteams or loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com about this. I know that a couple of teams have organised online-only events in the past quite successfully. [...]»
<airon90> So, is there someone who have organised online-only events in the past? :)
<mhall119> airon90: the esperanto team can be part of the community without being a loco-team
<mhall119> there's plenty of non-loco community teams
<mhall119> airon90: online-only events are fairly common, does the esperanto team have a mailing list?  You can just invite everybody to join a specifici channel at a specific time
<YoBoY> airon90: there is an esperanto ubuntu translation team ? it's a good start to do an online event for the global jam
<YoBoY> there is no real need to be part of a loco team or a team to make ubuntu events, it's just harder to promote them on some sites, but you can always use the planet if you are an ubuntu member
<YoBoY> for example of online event, you have the Ubuntu Developer Week starting next week (july 11th to 15th)
<airon90> Thank you all so munch! Yes, we have a ML and a l10n-team
<airon90> Ok, is it better to make occasional or defined online meetings (example: every last monday of June and December)? 
<mhall119> airon90: whichever works better for your team
<airon90> Thank you for the Ubuntu Dev Week! Where could I see all these events? :S
<airon90> Ok, better occasional meetings :)
<mhall119> airon90: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom is probably the best place to start
<YoBoY> my point of view for an esperanto team, if you don't plan at the beginning to provide support in esperanto (forum, documentation, ...) but just want to start an esperanto community, you should do like the ubuntu-women community, it's not a loco team, it's just to have a group where women can share. With time, if you want to grow and become more a langage support team, you can always evolve in that way
<airon90> Thank you very very much. Now I leave this room because we are not talking about LoCo team :) Thank you very much!
<YoBoY> you can stay, we don't kick out anyone :)
<mhall119> airon90: you can join #ubuntu-community-team 
<airon90> We DO want to provide support in Esperanto. But by now we should grow so maybe we should wait for better times :)
<YoBoY> great :)
<Quintasan> Can I somehow get rid of a few pages at wiki.ubuntu.org? We have moved a few pages of Polish LoCo Team and there are some unused pages left 
<nigelb> Quintasan: Please do
<nigelb> There's a delete in the options
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Well hidden :D
<nigelb> Quintasan: You do remember jorge's lightning talk don't you? :D
<Quintasan> Yes I do, I'm acting according to that :"D
<nigelb> He'd be proud
<nigelb> :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
<sbc> Hi. Does anyone know how the PlanetUbuntu twitter feed is set up technically? https://twitter.com/#!/planetubuntu I would like one for our local Danish planet.
<dholbach> daker, do you know something about the ubuntu-website/light-theme bits?
<dholbach> we're still trying to get the packaging guide rethemed
<dholbach> and Amoz in #ubuntu-devel just offered help
<daker> lemme see
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-08
<Iconic255> I want to create a LoCoTeam.
<Iconic255> Anyone here?
<YoBoY> Iconic255: hi
<YoBoY> you country don't have already a locoteam?
<AlanBell> Iconic255: where in the world are you?
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> I'll take some time now, to brag about our translation team. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric
<CrazyLemon> slovenian show off :))
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-09
<YoBoY> good morning*
<Tm_T> good morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-10
<cprofitt> hey Pendulum 
<Pendulum> cprofitt: hiya
<cprofitt> Pendulum: saw you got on Google+
<cprofitt> how do you like it so far?
<Pendulum> tbh, I've been in a cabin in Maine for most of the time I've been on Google+ so haven't really had a chance to play
<mhall119> we all felt like that after joining Google+, alone in a big empty space
<ronnie> ping czajkowski
<czajkowski> ronnie: sup
<ronnie> czajkowski, did you remember our loco-contact was very busy and we wanted to have a temporary loco-contact. You advised to send him a mail to step up for a while till he gets more time, than step back. that mail is now 2 weeks ago sended, and i have still no response. What should i do in this case?
<czajkowski> ronnie: can you mail the loco council
<czajkowski> tha way we all know what is going on please 
<czajkowski> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> oh wot
<ronnie> czajkowski: yhx, ill do
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-04
<kes1994> hey guys
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> o/
<bkerensa> o/
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> salam alaikom
<locodir-user> anybody here????
<locodir-user> i need some help- plzz
<karafich> hello
<karafich> good morning
<karafich> can i have some help plz??
<raju> karafich,  help at #ubuntu
<raju> this is for LOCO team discussions 
<karafich> hello
<karafich> can i have some help plz
<karafich> raju
<raju> karafich,  i will surely if i could 
<karafich> i tried to install veetle HD plug in
<karafich> this is what happen
<karafich> i got this message 
<raju> but this is not the right place 
<raju> type as /j #ubuntu 
<karafich> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/ouarzazatemaroc/ ICEautority
<karafich> i couldnt log on to my session
<karafich> i looked up online, forums, everywhere
<karafich> i couldnt resolve it
<karafich> so, plzzzzz if you could hook me up:) 
<karafich> anybody can help me with this issue plz????
<karafich> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/ouarzazatemaroc/ ICEautority
<raju> karafich,  post a thread and question in Ubuntuforums & askubuntu . I am sure you will get help . 
<karafich> can you send me the link to the forum plz?
<karafich> is this problem familliar to you bro?
<raju> ubuntuforums.org & askubuntu.com karafich 
<karafich> thank you
<karafich> hello daker
<cid_> I cannot find this answer, maybe somebody here can. I am running Postfix and Dovecot mail, and i can send email into the system with no issue, but when i send email out from my box it is being held and it isnt sent out. anybody know the reason why it is doing this?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<RawChid>  Hello, does anybody has a clue when the next Global Jam is planned?  I expect begin of september... But https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam is still not up-to-date. And time is running out if it really will be the beginning of sept. 
<RawChid> Anyone has some more info on this topic?
<czajkowski> RawChid: no date as of yet 
<RawChid> Any idea when the date will be picked?
<RawChid> In days, weeks....?
<czajkowski> RawChid: no idea to be honest 
<czajkowski> it'll be posted and given enough notice 
<czajkowski> always is 
<RawChid> czajkowski: or do you have a strong presumption what date could be?
<RawChid> (no strings attached)
<RawChid> presumption or guess
<czajkowski> RawChid: as I said, I've no idea sorry. 
<RawChid> Oke, no problem.
<RawChid> You see, we want to reserve some space and are searching for a location. But a date is very important when making a reservation
<czajkowski> RawChid: I appreciate that, but as I say I don't know. I've asked elsewhere as soon as we know we do post everywhere about it 
<RawChid> I understand. 
<czajkowski> September 7 - 9th Ubuntu global Jam
<czajkowski> RawChid: there you go 
<RawChid> Wow, thnx!
<RawChid> Nice :D
<RawChid> czajkowski, so this is official that weekend?
<RawChid> Do you want me to update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<czajkowski> RawChid: it's ok will get to it later 
<czajkowski> am in a meeting 
<czajkowski> yes it's the offical weekend 
<RawChid> Oke, thnx and cya later
 * JanC tries to get pleia2 jealous with over 250 € worth of special beers bought today...  ;)
<JanC> including a small number of US beers
<JanC> and some Danish beers, but mostly Belgian
<JanC> (well, most of those "Danish" beers are actually brewed in Belgium too...)
<JanC> hm, and a Dutch beer too IIRC
<JanC> ;)
 * JanC wonders when every locoteam will have its own beer?  :P
 * YoBoY wants to know the address of JanC now :D
<JanC> YoBoY: my address is actually publicly known  ;)
<YoBoY> you are too far away :]
<YoBoY> but the belgium beer is not so far, I have some on my fridge ^^
<JanC> well, depends on what you mean by that ;)
<JanC> the largest breweries here are pretty much crap
<YoBoY> i have Tripple Karmelit and one Cuvée des trolls
<JanC> well, that's not crap
<JanC> not the best either, IMHO  ;)
<YoBoY> need to do a refill :p
<JanC> but as long as you don't have stupid Jupiler or Leffe  ;)
<YoBoY> I have Leffe, but I don't call it belgium beer, just beer ;)
<JanC> Leffe Radieuse is okay
<YoBoY> and jupiler… who bye that !?
<JanC> YoBoY: Jupiler has about 70-80% of the Belgian "café" market (or "pub", "bar", whatever you call it)
<JanC> mostly because Inbev owns most cafés here
<JanC> (not really owns them, but has exclusivity contracts with the real owners)
<YoBoY> I also have portuguese beer
<YoBoY> :p
<JanC> I'm sure we can draw parallels with Microsoft...   ;)
<YoBoY> yes :)
<JanC> YoBoY: when I was in Lisboa, they had some very decent pilsner style beers
<JanC> but not much special outside that
<JanC> of course, it's possible they have great micro-breweries too
<YoBoY> ther is two main brands, Sagres and Super bock
<JanC> yep, drank  both  ☺
<JanC> at least their pilsner style beers
<JanC> mostly the Super Bock
<YoBoY> I prefer that one :p
<JanC> YoBoY: France actually has some interesting breweries too
<YoBoY> yes
<JanC> most of them were along the north & northeast (Belgian & German border) traditionally
<JanC> but I remember a beer I drank during UDS-M in Belgium
<YoBoY> a french one ?
<JanC> yes
<JanC> with some french herb liquor
<JanC> also, congrats to pleia's sister  ;)
<YoBoY> +1 :)
<JanC> "Bourganel Bière à la Verveine Velay"
<JanC> see http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2996
<YoBoY> :D
<JanC> """I also had more than my fair share of someone else’s Bourganel Bière à la Verveine Velay, which was just strange, green color aside it was can’t-put-my-finger-on-it mentholy-minty, or something. The strangeness of this beer kept me sampling it."""
<JanC> "someone else" was me  ;)
<JanC> (I knew she blogged about it, which is why I ended up on her blog)
<YoBoY> :p
<YoBoY> it was my first uds ^^
<JanC> it was my first and last UDS
<JanC> but was great indeed
<YoBoY> yes, a bit lost in the woods, but great :p
<Stingray_> are there any turkish person...
<JanC> Stingray_: there is  #ubuntu-tr
<Stingray_> thx
<JanC> Stingray_: are you familiar with IRC chat?
<Stingray_> i have a prob with ubuntu 12.04
<JanC> seems like you are ☺
<JanC> english language support is in #ubuntu
<JanC> support in Turkish, try the locoteam's IRC or maybe their forum
<Stingray_> i see thx for explain.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: how are you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-07
<locodir-user> hello.. anybody here ?
<locodir-user> А вы замечали в консоле квадраты на ubuntu 11.x 12.x?
<head_victim> !ru locodir-user 
<ubot2> Factoid 'ru locodir-user' not found
<head_victim> !ru
<ubot2> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-08
<locodir-user> changename
<locodir-user> changename:azepromidi
<locodir-user> help
<locodir-user> i got a question because i moving away from windows  most of my server are now ubuntu server can i connect to network and view my files with linux mint
<locodir-user> and what be the best way todo this
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-01
<locodir-user> hii 
<locodir-user> Is there any local team in Mumbai?
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche_anis> Hello
<elacheche_anis> is anybody from Africa here?? Not looking for people from north Africa :)
<elacheche_anis> I have a question off topic
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<neo31> Hello folks, I am thinking of applying to official membership 4th of July. do I need something else than testimonials and adding my wiki to the meeting page? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<airurando> can anyone here give me the correct syntax for adding an item to the LoCo Council meeting agenda.
<airurando> Ubuntu Ireland hopes to go for reapproval on 16 Jul 13.
<airurando> s
<JanC> airurando: there should be an example syntax on the wiki page, I think?  (if nobody deleted it accidentally)
<JanC> maybe check the page history
<airurando> thanks JanC
<airurando> for some strange reason I was not getting to see the correct edit page.
<airurando> eventually got it sorted.
<JanC> airurando: good luck with the re-approval
<airurando> thanks again JanC we will need it!#
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-06
<locodir-user> bom dia ha tudos, alguém pode me ajudar???
<locodir-user> meu ubuntu está com um problema e não sei o que fazer...
<locodir-user> bom dia ha todos, alguém pode me ajudar???
<locodir-user> bom dia, alguém pode me ajudar???
<JanC> !es
<ubot2`> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JanC> locodir-user: ^^^
<JoseeAntonioR> JanC: that was actually portuguese :)
<JanC> JoseeAntonioR: oh, yes
<JanC> actually, I should have seen that
<JanC> :-/
<JanC> hope he/she got the idea of #ubuntu-CC and the like
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-07
<locodir-user> вапро
<locodir-user> есть живые?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-30
<nirupama> helllo
<nirupama> how to apply for ubuntu loco team
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-03
<BobJonkman1> Hi LoCoCouncil! Will there be a LoCoPortal event for SysAdminDay, 25 July 2014?
<mhall119> BobJonkman1: what do you mean a LoCoPortal event?
<BobJonkman1> mhall119: I'd like to have a global event on the LoCoPortal similar to UbuntuHours or GlobalJams or ReleaseParties, but for SysAdminDay. I don't know if there was one last year, but there may have been one in 2012
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Happy Fourth of July everyone!
<Demonhat> thanks for guiding me here
<holstein> Demonhat: you are certain there are no loco teams near you?
<Demonhat> yeah  i am certain
<holstein> Demonhat: please, allow me to help you make certain by sharing a general area where you are, if you dont mind..
<Demonhat> sure
<Demonhat> i am from Nepal which is located in Asia
<holstein> !np
<holstein> anyways.. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-np is where i would start..
<holstein> i see #ubuntu-np is up
<Demonhat> what should i do there
<holstein> contact someone..
<Demonhat> thanks bro, you are much more than anyhelp i could get. awesome
<holstein> i would rather try and revive a current team than make a new one.. 
<Demonhat> yeah i would too. As i am pretty new to it, its a waste to make a new one. 
<Demonhat> and by the way, can you suggest me where i can learn things about ubuntu like how to use terminal and do all sorts of things with linux. I have searched alot in Google but haven't found a good website which can guide me
<holstein> Demonhat: not generally like that
<Demonhat> what do you mean
<holstein> Demonhat: what are you trying to do in the terminal?
<holstein> Demonhat: if its "im trying to copy a file". we can talke about that.. if its "i want to learn to use the terminal".. thats quite broad
<Demonhat> okay then tell me how to use movgrab in terminal
<holstein> Demonhat: movgrab?
<Demonhat> i have already tried youtube-dl and it works pretty amazing but i donno how to use movgrab to download videos from other website
<Demonhat> holstein: you donno what is movgrab
<holstein> Demonhat: correct, i am asking you want "movgrab" is.. 
<Demonhat> do you know youtube-dl
<holstein> Demonhat: you are not intended to "Grab" a copy of content like that. as a creator of content, i suggest, asking the creator of the content for a copy, and obtaining it as they intend you comsume the product
<holstein> Demonhat: yes. i konw what youtube-dl is.. that youtube doesnt allow you to obtain a copy of the conten
<holstein> content*
<holstein> as a person who has a monetized youtube account, i suggest you either watch the youtube, or ask the creator of the content for a copy
<Demonhat> well bro i am just using webupd8 that is in ubuntu software center and it doesn't tell me that i can't use it or i shouldn't use it
<holstein> Demonhat: the content creator and services do
<holstein> if you are meant to download and store a copy, you are provided an easy way to do so
<Demonhat> how 
<holstein> Demonhat: as a content creator, i provide links to my content that are "pay what you like"
<Demonhat> so you mean i should buy it actually
<holstein> if i didnt want one to obtain them that way, i would sell them.. 
<holstein> Demonhat: i mean, the creator has a way you are intended to obtain a copy.. 
<holstein> Demonhat: if thats pay for, then, its pay for.. if not, then not.. you can ask them
<holstein> Demonhat: otherwise, if you want to scrape a site or otherwise obtain videos or music, im not interested in doing that. or helping you do it
<Demonhat> okay okay 
<Demonhat> i will ask other thing then
<holstein> this is operating system independent.. on any operating system, or in any context.. ask the creators of content how they would like to supply you a copy
<Demonhat> hey bro, whenever i need help when can i find you. You are pretty much helpful
<holstein> you are free to ping me anytime
<Demonhat> how would i ping you?
<holstein> Demonhat: /join a channel im in and use my nick.. holstein ..or, you can pm me or whatever
<Demonhat> can i stay in this team?
<holstein> Demonhat: this is the locoteam channel.. you can check the topic of all the channels and just make sure you are in the topic
<Demonhat> where can i find the channel
<holstein> what channel?
<holstein> the team channel? #ubuntu-np
<Demonhat> oh 
<Demonhat> thanks for guiding. i am new so i donno many things. But thanks. after updating the Amd if any thing happens i will ask you again.
<holstein> what are yo ucoming from? windows?
<holstein> think about how there really is no community like this around windows.. and also, try and be patient with yourself.. try and give yourself the same # of years to use linux before having expectations, just as you did windows
<Demonhat> yeah i have used windows for all my life.
<Demonhat> not all life, i am still young. but the point is i want to all the thing of linux.
<holstein> Demonhat: sure. but, you didnt do all of the things in windows.. 
<holstein> Demonhat: this would be like going to *any* operating system with unrealistic expecations..
<Demonhat> sure but what is there in windows
<holstein> Demonhat: you didnt land in windows, and the very next day, you are doing all the things you do in windows.. you slowly aquired the skills over years in windows
<Demonhat> yeah
<holstein> you are basically expecting to land in linux and learn to do all of what you spent years to learn
<Demonhat> i wouldn't disagree with that but there is passion about what i want to do. So i am pretty confident in me.
<Demonhat> nah i will learn it slowly but i will learn it all
<holstein> Demonhat: i *never* implied you cant or wont learn it.. im just saying, dont exepct to do what took you literally years to learn to do in a few days here
<Demonhat> yeah sure
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-29
<happyaron> wonders what's the exact time for the meeting with China team?
<happyaron> I'm quite confused by the email...
<nhaines> I thought it was 11.5 hours ago.
<happyaron> but last email arrives 10 hrs ago
<happyaron> appears that the final notification about time arrives 22 hrs ago, for the time I was on weekends.
<nhaines> We clearly need to plan a meeting further ahead in time then.
<happyaron> how was it?
<happyaron> is there any log?
<nhaines> Nobody showed up.
<happyaron> ok
<nhaines> But yes, this channel is always logged.  :)
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> ty, I'll follow up with the thread a bit...
<nhaines> Okay, that's great.  I hope we can all get together on this issue.
<Kilos> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> morning Kilos and dholbach 
<Kilos> hi svij  
<dholbach> hey svij
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> oh and a smile for the day :D
<MooDoo> yay :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-30
<Kilos> morning all
<MooDoo> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
 * Kilos happy when peeps greet me :D
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> o/
<MooDoo>  /wc
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-01
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  dpm  :)
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hey dpm
<svij> morning dholbach, Kilos and dpm :)
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<Kilos> hi svij  :)
<dpm> hey, good morning all
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> im happt the kc and cc sorted the probs. i love kde
<Kilos> happy
<dholbach> good good
<dholbach> summer is in Berlin :)
<Kilos> sorry, ran out of mobile data
<ganesh_> hi
<dholbach> jose, so next week should be fine for you for a LoCo Council themed chat at the Q&A?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-02
<Kilos> morning guys
<svij> hey Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  dpm  svij  
<dholbach> hey Kilos, dpm, svij :)
<svij> hi dholbach and dpm :)
<dpm> good morning all :)
<Kilos> oh ya :D
<nhaines> Good morning Kilos, svij, and dholbach.  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<Kilos> hi there nhaines  all good by you?
<nhaines> Yup, pretty good over here!
<Kilos> :)
<svij> hey nhaines 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-03
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<Kilos> and dpm  and svij  
<dholbach> hey Kilos, dpm, svij
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<Kilos> good ty dholbach  and you?
<dholbach> doing well as well - thanks :)
<Kilos> :D
<svij> o/ dpm dholbach and Kilos 
<dpm> hey all
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  hows things going there?
<TaeheeJang> oh Kilos long time no see. here is good!
<TaeheeJang> one of IT magazine wrote about Ubuntu Korea team story.
<Kilos> ive been busy trying to get things going in my africa group so cant spend time looking who has come online
<Kilos> but i saw you news
<Kilos> well done
<TaeheeJang> haha thankyou I appreciate your advice!
<Kilos> you guys are really getting active
<Kilos> im glad i could help
<TaeheeJang> you're welcome.
<Kilos> feel free if you see me online to greet hey
<TaeheeJang> I think why we are active is we have still many things to change.
<TaeheeJang> okay! no problem!
<Kilos> just keep everyone happy to be part of the team 
<TaeheeJang> yeah I will.
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> oh TaeheeJang  hopefully soon we will see you guys applying for official ubuntu membership
<TaeheeJang> yes sure. maybe I can apply to ubuntu membership on august or september. I need time to summrize what I did berfore applying.
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> cool
<TaeheeJang> oh Kilos and I heard I need referees and remmendations to join membership.
<Kilos> TaeheeJang  testimonials get written on your wiki page by the guys in you team that have worked for you
<Kilos> you also need a wiki page and lanuchpad id to apply
<Kilos> launchpad
<TaeheeJang> ah ha yes I got it! thanks!
<Kilos> yw
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-04
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-05
<Kilos> greetings
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-04
<Researcher> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi popey 
<Kilos> is someone here on the irc council please
<Kilos> i need some help with trying to get the pk loco working again
<popey> Kilos: what specifically do you need?
<Kilos> chanserv was removed from #ubuntu-pk by the council
<Kilos> and i think years ago, now myself and Researcher are trying to get the loco going again
<Kilos> seems their admin guys have moved on to other pastures
<Kilos> ChanServ- 2     UbuntuIrcCouncil       +AFRefiorstv [modified ?
<Kilos> ChanServ- 1     Nalioth                +ARefiorstv [modified ? ago]
<Kilos> i wbb in a while, need to get some farm work done with livestock
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> im back popey 
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hello MooDoo 
<popey> Kilos: i think maybe pop in #ubuntu-irc and ask there.
<Kilos> cool ty
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-06
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche_anis> Hello! And Happy Aid to All muslims :)
<dholbach> elacheche_anis, all the best to you and your family! :)
<elacheche_anis> thx dholbach :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-07
<sailor_moon> hi
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-08
<Kilos> o/
 * Kilos waves to genii
<Kilos> hehe
 * genii makes sure Kilos gets a large mug of strong coffee, just the right temperature for sipping
<Kilos> hee hee ty genii 
<genii> Any time, of course :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-09
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-10
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-03
<pabloperagon> Hola, soy nuevo en ubuntu necesito algo de ayuda, ¿alguien me puede ayudar a instalar flash?
<pabloperagon> hola soy nuevo necesito saber como instalar flash player tengo chromium
<elacheche> Hey pabloperagon 
<elacheche> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elacheche> !spanish
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elacheche> pabloperagon: !spanish
<elacheche> !spanish pabloperagon 
<ubot5> elacheche: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elacheche> OK, x) 
<xyz_> Hola amigos, alguien me podria indicar como activo el sonido para escuchar por audifonos ???  mi version es ubuntu 16.04.    Muchas gracias por la respuesta
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-09
<bob_> I have purchased a ubuntu dvd and am lost on how to install it
